# Hard Plastic Swimming Pools



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

This is kind of a General info question...Where is everyone able to buy those hard plastic swimming pools I"m seeing so many of in the Pictures area??? They use to sell them around here but I can't find them anywhere anymore. Does anyone have any tips on where I can find them?


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

I got Kaiser's at a store called the Pharm - it was a discount drugstore that has since closed - but I have seen them at a farm and garden store around here. Maybe Rite Aid or Walgreen's might have them (not sure if you have them in CA or not), or possibly WalMart or K-Mart?


----------



## dearraine (Apr 6, 2007)

Toys-R-Us? Smaller Toy stores?


----------



## elginhaus (Jul 12, 2002)

Usually out front of WalMart, Target, KMart. Especially this time of year. Off season they are hard to find


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I haven't had any luck at any of those stores, but didn't check 
K Mart... I'll have to check them. Maybe too if I try in a hotter location, a little further South I might have some success. So far I've check everywhere all without any success. But its nice to know they are still making them. At this point I would buy just about any size just to have one. Right now we are using a liner for a pond....its ok but they need more room and something thats not in several levels.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I found one on line for under 30.00!!! Too bad the EXTRA shipping charges are 89.00....I don't think will be getting one that way







I'll just have to keep looking.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I got mine a walmart


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

I got mine at Petsmart.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Mine came from walmart. They usually sell out quick once it gets hot.

Try a hardware store - our local Ace had them last week.


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

you have to get the early. go troll outside of walmart, kmart, etc. you shouldn't even have to get out of the pool to check. 

try toys r us too but you'll probably have to go inside the store to find them there.


----------



## amjrchamberlain (Mar 8, 2005)

I had the same situation last year. I waited until too late in the summer and never was able to find them. You might pull out the phone book and call the stores - that way if they have one, maybe they will hold it for you. Plus, you'll save on gas (we all know THAT isn't cheap). 

This year I decided I wasn't going to have the problem of not getting them a pool, so as soon as they came out at Wal*Mart, I bought 4. I figure that'll last me for a bit.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I was in the same pickle earlier this year when I started looking for one. It had gotten warm outside, but it wasn't "pool season" yet, so I wasn't able to find one. I went to all the usual places that tend to stock them: Big Lots, Walmart, Target, etc.

In the end, I finally found one at the local Dollar General. It set me back $8 and it's blue with little cartoon fish printed all over it.

Of course, the week after, I saw the plain blue ones at Petsmart, they finally started stocking them.


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

I got a large blow up one at Walmart. Everyone said his nails would pop it but so far so good. It is 3 ft by 7 ft. Very cute to see him wade around.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)

I'd like to get one of these for the dogs and put it in their outdoor kennel for the really hot days. Do they make them in squares or rectangles? The round ones would take up too much room.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I have not seen a square or rectangular one. However, you could probably find something that shape that could be turned into a dog pool ... an old bath tub, maybe?


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

gotta get them at Wal Mart early in the season


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)

Ah! That might work Chris! An old low bath tub might be just the ticket. I'll be on the lookout for one now.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

there is also longer type swimming pools..well really stock tanks, at tractor supply stores, albeit more expensive we cannot do the plastic pools around here, they get destroyed by Kelso almost immediately

http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp/wcs/...=&ip_perPage=20

we have not bought one yet, but I know that Lynn has one or two, not sure how hot they would get because of the steel, but they also have some heavier plastic ones in different sizes, some shallow ect.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)

Oh yeah! I should've thought about those. Plenty around here alright. I'll head on over to my local Tractor Supply. Thanks!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I have a plastic one, and Kacies fuzzybutt fits fine in it. My daughter and I saw a huge one at Meijer yesterday, but I passed on it as it needs to be dumped out daily and the bigger it is the harder to empty! The dogs would have loved diving in it though.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

I have seen "some" with plugs in the bottom. The guy at the store also told me it was pretty easy to put one in as well







But like I said, I havent tried one yet...


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

Here's what we have, my dad got it, I have no idea where. (I know, I'm a real help)










I wish I had something bigger, this is just enough for her to cool her feet and hop back out. It's still good for amusement when she has the zoomies though.


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

I just picked one up today at Petsmart for 7.99. It isn't very big but she can cool off in in just fine.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Just saw both the small and large size kiddie pools at Lowes yesterday. Be sure to check them, Menards and Home Depot (in the outdoor section).

BrennasMom - that looks like a preformed pond liner.


----------

